# Carbide tip tools



## DiscoStu (5 Mar 2017)

I don't have a decent sharpening system and I am considering having a go with carbide tipped tools. 

I've come across this site:

http://www.ukwoodcraftandcarbidechisels.co.uk/

Which I found after a YouTube review. 

Anyone got any thoughts on tct generally or have any experience with tools from this site?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dalboy (5 Mar 2017)

Personally I would spend my money on a sharpening system like a grinder and jigs to sharpen you standard tools first or even something like Robert Sorby system if you want to spend that much. I have the carbide tools but they get very little use as i tend to go straight for my standard HSS tools first


----------



## marcros (5 Mar 2017)

carbide insert tools are easy enough to make, you just need to buy the inserts. I used http://azcarbide.com but you may be able to get some over here. use a hacksaw, Dremel, etc to make a step, drill and tap it and make a handle. 

I have a carbide radiussed tool, and although I don't have much time to turn at the moment, it does get used and it performs well.


----------



## lurker (6 Mar 2017)

Working for a firm that has a large engineering facility, I have a ready souce of "free" carbide cutters and have been experimenting. Unfortunately we dont use the round one which is really the most useful for us wood turners.

If I was obliged to get out my wallet, I think I would agree with Dalboy.


----------



## marcros (6 Mar 2017)

lurker":26xxqtis said:


> Working for a firm that has a large engineering facility, I have a ready souce of "free" carbide cutters and have been experimenting. Unfortunately we dont use the round one which is really the most useful for us wood turners.
> 
> If I was obliged to get out my wallet, I think I would agree with Dalboy.



but an insert is about £7. say even £10. That has 4 sides on it and will last for months, even with heavy usage.

the cheapest of sharpening kit for standard HSS tools will be several times that, in initial outlay.


----------



## lurker (6 Mar 2017)

True.
Unless you already have the sharpening kit 

Edit: although you do answer the OP's question, rather than rattling on like I did


----------



## woodpig (6 Mar 2017)

DiscoStu":cdylmmrr said:


> I don't have a decent sharpening system and I am considering having a go with carbide tipped tools.
> 
> I've come across this site:
> 
> ...



I've made my own tools using the cutters from the site you linked and they work very well.

They are very easy to use and you are very much less likely to get a dig in than say using a bowl gouge. They can also remove wood very quickly. The only down side is that you may end up needing to do a little more sanding if you don't take finer finishing cuts. Even then it may still need a bit more sanding than usual.

Rather than buying new inserts when they dull you can also sharpen them easily on a diamond plate quite a few times. They will end up even sharper than when you first get them so it's well worth doing this as soon as they arrive!

Give them a try, you won't regret it.


----------



## bussy (6 Mar 2017)

Hi Stu
I have purchased most of Glens chisels, I like them, they're easy to use and feel nice in the hand, and reasonably priced (i think). Had to Email Glen about a missing spare cutter, got a reply within 5 mins even though it was a Sunday missing cutter was posted the next day, good customer relations. Delivery of chisels was swift and well packaged. 
Mike Waldt has a review of these chisels on you tube.
Marty


----------



## DiscoStu (6 Mar 2017)

Well I've bought the 4 pen turning chisels. So we'll see what they are like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buzzby (7 Mar 2017)

I've bought from that site before and just ordered 2 more yesterday. Very good quality. Would recommend the round one if you only pick one. I thought about making my own but when I factored in material and the time it would take I think the £26 for a tool is well priced. 
I don't use them very often but they are brilliant on resin. HSS dulls to fast on resin and carbide cuts better but on wood, I do prefer HSS for final cuts.

I am pretty sure that HSS can be made sharper than carbide but carbide will hold an edge for a lot longer.

Would also echo the other and say get a sharpening system. A simple 6 inch grinder and a couple of jigs (check ebay or the for sale forum) and you're golden. Making and keeping tools sharp WILL make you a better turner, you will trun faster, have less issues and have to sand less. TOOK ME YEARS to believe and prove this is true.


----------



## John. B (8 Mar 2017)

It's quite interesting what buzzby posted about one tool which can be made sharper than another, 
[ I am pretty sure that HSS can be made sharper than carbide but carbide will hold an edge for a lot longer.] it is true that carbon tools can be made sharper than HSS and HSS can be made sharper than carbide. The downsides are Carbon can lose its temper if you are heavy handed in sharpening, and you will spend more time at the grinder anyway. Carbide will last longer than HSS particularly the round type but the finish, IMHO can not match a properly sharpened and presented HSS gouge.
If the bevel is used when shaping the finish can match, even surpass a sanded finish.
John. B


----------



## woodpig (8 Mar 2017)

As I understand it the increased sharpness of carbon steels over HSS is at least partly due to the grain structure. HSS development for industry seems to have stopped many years ago. Modern micro grain carbide on the other hand is improving all the time and I wouldn't be surprised if it exceeded HSS at some point.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (9 Mar 2017)

I'm surprised so many people use these carbide tools so much when there are perfectly good "traditional" tools that do a better job in most circumstances. I recall watching someone's YouTube video where they shaped a spindle project entirely with a carbide scraper although a more accurate description might be they tore wood off it! The surface when finished was wooly to put it mildly! 
No doubt there are some applications of carbide tools that will yield good results but perhaps through either ignorance or sales hype, many seem to use them when they definitely aren't the best tool for the job.
I'm also amazed at how much some companies charge for what is a cheap steel shaft with a tip that costs less than a tenner at retail prices. A couple of years back I saw the cost of the off the shelf tools, bought a tip from one of the mainstream manufacturers and made my own tool. I used it once, wasn't impressed and it's been gathering dust ever since!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Mar 2017)

We have a machine than makes wood round for handles. Besides a tip and a bit of BMS and a set screw, all you need is a grindstone, maybe a file, a drill and a tap. Cost? A couple of quid more than the tip.


----------



## woodpig (9 Mar 2017)

There seem to be a few people who are happy to use carbide for hollow forms. Not surprising given how long they last.

https://youtu.be/_Z1JCLTSbcY

Probably the busiest demo stand at the Yandles show is Simon Hope showing off his carbide hollowing tools.


----------

